# Helme's Railroad Mills snuff bottle/jar



## dumpicker (Mar 26, 2022)

Snuff jar/bottle still has partial label and I think part of a tax stamp. Can anyone age it ? 7 1/2 inches tall, 3 inches diameter, glass lid with metal ring


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 30, 2022)

dumpicker said:


> Snuff jar/bottle still has partial label and I think part of a tax stamp. Can anyone age it ? 7 1/2 inches tall, 3 inches diameter, glass lid with metal ring


Is the lip ground or smooth?  That's the only photo you didn't show us!  Well, you didn't show us the glass lid either.  If you're missing the glass lid, they are pretty easy to find, but they're often confused with the amber Beaver lid.  These generally date to the early 1900s, with the ground lips being the earliest.


----------



## dumpicker (Mar 30, 2022)

Here you go and thanks. Lid is glass and I assume the original, Lip is not ground (very shiny - couldn't focus on lip). Looks like some snuff in jar (no smell though)


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 31, 2022)

*I'd guess 1920s-30s.  Here's an earlier version:



*


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 3, 2022)

Here's a labeled one that was in my collection at one time.


----------

